# Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C Lost on recovery table...



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Jewel is at the ER. She went into hunchy contractions last night, I stayed up until about 2 with her but checked her and she wasn't dilated. This morning at 7 I found her in full on labor, and by the condition of her stall knew she had been for a couple hours. I went in, only to find her to still be completely shut.

She is undergoing many therapies to avoid a c section, but it might be inevitable. I will update. Please pray for her! :sigh:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

Oh No!

I will be thinking of you both today ray: ray:

I hope everything turns out okay for her and you have some bouncing babies later on :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

I hope.... she and the kids will be OK.  ...I will pray.. for them All.... :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

Oh I am so sorry - I hope things work out for you all. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

Glad you were there for her and you took her to the vet. Praying for you and her. ray: Good Luck and please keep us posted.

Lord I ask that you can be with the Vets that are taking care of Jewel. Lord please give the knowledge to know what to do, and please wrap your arms around helmstead and just let her know you are there with her.

Thank you lord. Amen.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

any news at all? :worried:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

I pray that Jewel and her babies are doing well :hug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

:shrug: I don't know where we really stand...but she's home for now.

While her calcium levels were good, we went ahead and gave her calcium gluconate with 2 liters of IV fluids. She's also received magnesium. The vets at UGA agree to 'wait and see' at this point. I don't have anything concrete. Her labor has stopped, which either means she's exhaused beyond labor or she was having false labor. Given that she's acting chipper, I pray for the 2nd option.

A concern that she was calcium deficient was brought to my attention, but the vet disagrees that this was or is the issue. I was also worried about ringwomb, but apparently her cervix does not present the way ringwomb would.

She does not have a fever, but I'm keeping a close eye on that given that the vet and I have both been in there to our wrists all day.

Because I have two breeding dates for her (the first one accidental, the second one planned) UGA and my own vet hope that the second was correct and do not want to abort potentially viable kids at this point. We do have dex and lute at the ready should her condition change. Last option is the c section...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

wow, hope it was just a false labor, some does can 'practice' labor right?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Jewel @ Vet's Office - May Need C*

She is gone.

We went to give her the lute, and stopped. She was crashing. Our equine vet had given us the number for a vet we'd never heard of, but whom came recommended well for goats. We called him from the stall, asked if he could do an emergency c section immediately. He could, so we loaded her up and left for the vet's office.

She went into surgery at 5:30, I got to assist. First incision, all the fluids she'd gotten IV spilled onto the floor - the vet was immediately concerned. Upon reaching her uterus, we knew it was bad. She had something amiss, he commented he has never, in any animal, seen anything like it in a young animal - that she had the uterus of a 10+ year old goat. There was no tone, it had no 'wrap' around the unborn, it was full of water, as well. To the touch, it tore like rice paper. The 'contents' had been gone about 12 hrs. He did his best to stitch her closed, but there was a large tear in close proximity to the uterine artery...and we all feared it would tear the wrong way. We wrapped her abdomen and brought her out of anethesia. She was recovering well until we moved her from the surgical suite to a recovery table. We think the uterine artery ruptured, as she in less than 1 minute was gone.

All said and done, I have an angry phone call to make to our original vet - the one this evening charged us just $200 for the surgery, while the vet this am gave me a low estimate at $1000 for the c section. Yes, $1000.

There is some good news, I have a new goat vet, from Iowa (real farm learned, not just book learned), who is VERY knowledgeable about dairy goats. Also, BBB finally has an increase in his doe production...good news for him despite the sad outcome.

I am exhausted, devastated, and so very sad that I hadn't had a surgical option this morning when we could have saved the unborn. What a long, sad day. As if God is crying, too...it's raining for the first time in a month.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

OH my goodness- I am so sorry you lost her and her kids- how tragic

You did all you could :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug: You knew something was wrong and tried your best for her. That's all you could do. Such a shame though. I am so sorry.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry  :tears: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost her and the kid. You did everything possible for her and you tried your best. I don't think any of us could have seen that coming. :shrug: :tears: :hug: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry hunny - I wish that there was something I could do  :hug:  :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh I am sooooo sorryyyyyyyyyyyy :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: lots of hugs. I'm sure you're heartbroken. It's so terrible! I can't even bear the thought of something like that. I bred Persian cats for over 10 years and had to assist with 2 c-sections, and I know how they can turn bad.  :grouphug: I also know how one vet can charge a crazy amount and another be completely nice about it. I think those who are nice about it are the genuine thing--the real vet and animal lover. I had one persian that had to have a C-section; after they have a C, you can't breed them any more. So I had this one vet tell me that instead of calling it a C, he would just call it a spay and charge me $75. I said, what about the kittens? He said, 'so it's a spay with kittens involved. As long as you rub 'em down and get 'em breathing, I guess you can keep 'em free of charge!' But then I had another vet (that one wasn't available the next time) that charged me over $400 for a cat C-section just because his office had closed 5 minutes prior to my arrival. He called it an emergency call! Then she only had 2 kittens and both died from the anasthesia! What a waste... 

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug: I can just imagine your grief and anger Kate, you could not have forseen this at all, Jewel is with her babies at Rainbow Bridge, again very sorry for the losses you suffered today :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no, :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...I am so very sorry to hear that. :hug: You did all you could. Sometimes those kind of upsetting things happen even though they are so very hard to handle. However...every devastation will make you so much stronger and better prepared for the next time. :hug: Rest in peace dear Jewel.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you did your best for her.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry you lost her...how sad... :tears: :hug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I am so sorry about Jewel, Kate. :hug: 

Thanks for posting about your terrible experience. I hope your post can help someone out.

Does the vet have any idea why her uterus was that way? Was it a genetic issue or a disease? It is so terribly sad to lose a little one, but there could be a reason the kid wasn't meant to survive.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Lord. I am so sorry. I was hoping to open this up and see a baby. It is a horrible outcome but at least you did find a good vet from all this. I feel so bad for you, I know how hard you tried. :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss. I hope your heart mends fast. Again Im sorry.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Its getting better, but each time I go to the pasture and see her daughter out there, I loose it again. Darn it all. We do what we can.

The vet had 'never seen anything like it' and could not speculate what the issue with her uterus was. He did mention genetic - but gosh, the lines Jewel came from are flawless kidders even into older years. Most likely was an unknown issue with her last kidding - he did say (over and over) that there was no way for anyone to know she was not breeding sound. She did carry to term, healthy and fully formed...so? Just suffered inertia.

Right now I'm just praying one of my 4 other does who are due any day will go ahead and kid, that it will go well, and I'll have babies to take my mind off things.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug: Sometimes, sadly, things happen. And it never gets easier. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Many :hug: and :grouphug: for the loss of Jewel. My thoughts are with you as you grieve, and my ray: as you look forward to the other kiddings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so... very sorry.. for your loss...  ...you did all you could for her.....my heart goes out to you.... :hug:


----------

